
Basecamp moved their blog (37svn) over to Medium. Should we all do so? - tiffanyh
https://m.signalvnoise.com/signal-v-noise-moves-to-medium-c8083ce19686?source=featured---
======
mark_l_watson
I trust them to make the best business decision for their company but this
goes a bit against my personal philosophy. That said, since Medium lets them
use their own domain, they are only giving up temporary control.

I use blogger with my domain but it is the freedom to revert to hosting my own
blog content that makes me feel comfortable with blogger. I am going to take a
closer look at Medium as a writing platform.

